# Tang Band W8-740P 8" Subwoofer



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Not mine but take a look.

Tang Band 8" Subwoofer W8-740C *MINT UNUSED ORIGINAL PACKAGING* | eBay


----------

